# BSNL BroadBand guy told me to buy a router. I have no idea what/where to look?



## skeletor13th (Jul 10, 2015)

Me and my friend needed a BB connection. So we got the land-line first. Now for the BB, the lineman *told me to buy a router of TYPE 2* (wut). What is this type 2 and plz *recommend me a good router on Flipkart* .


*NO BUDGET LIMITATION.* 


Do i need to buy anything else like a modem or is it inbuilt in the router?


We live in a hostel so two different rooms will be connected by this router. What is that cable called? I will buy it locally and will the lineman himself fix the ends of the cable(plugs which will go in the Ethernet socket) or i have to do it myself?

PS: Our plan is "Upto 2 Mbps till 150 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 150 GB @ 3500rs monthly"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

If your budget is ~2k, get TP link W8968 v3

Edit: That plan's pricing sucks. Where are you located at?


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That plan's pricing sucks. Where are you located at?



Allahabad (UP)

This is just a temp starting plan. We will see how much we can pull in a month and then will choose accordingly. I wasnt sure that BSNL will actually provide 4Mbps speed at our place hence the 2Mbps.


What about some other question? Can you help with those?


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Allahabad (UP)
> 
> This is just a temp starting plan. We will see how much we can pull in a month and then will choose accordingly. I wasnt sure that BSNL will actually provide 4Mbps speed at our place hence the 2Mbps.
> 
> ...



Your router is all that you need. No need for modem separately. If your PCs have wifi then you can connect without any hassle.

Otherwise, you will have to use the ethernet ports provided at the backside of your router. Typically you get 4 of em.

To connect router to your PC, use CAT6 cable with straight crimping. If you are connecting router to a switch then you will need crossover crimped cable.

Get it done from the place where you buy cable. Or you can buy a crimping tool and learn a bit about how to crimp straight and crossover.


----------



## baiju (Jul 10, 2015)

For bsnl BB, you will need a router that has modem. You have two options.

1. Buy a modem cum router with wi-fi and 4 lan ports, like TP-Link 8968 or D-Link DSL-2750U
2. Buy a modem and a separate wi-fi router.

I am using the second mode. D-Link DSL 2520U modem and a separate D-Link DIR-600M router for my bsnl bb. Earlier I was using TP-Link, but the connection used to fail frequently. No problems after switching to d-link.

Most probably you will need only the wi-fi for sharing the connection. If you need wired connection, you can buy network cable from any computer shop easily.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 16, 2015)

How is this NETGEAR D1500 N300 WIFI DSL MODEM ROUTER ADSL2+MODEM - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com in comparison to  TP-Link 8968?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 16, 2015)

TP-Link would be a better option IMO.
TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Router (TD-W8968) - Buy @ Rs./- Online | Snapdeal.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2015)

+1 to TP link w8968


----------



## vijender (Aug 12, 2015)

baiju said:


> For bsnl BB, you will need a router that has modem. You have two options.
> 
> 1. Buy a modem cum router with wi-fi and 4 lan ports, like TP-Link 8968 or D-Link DSL-2750U
> 2. Buy a modem and a separate wi-fi router.
> ...



hi, i m using bsnl broadband and they give me user id and pasword withi dial up connection using "PPPOE"
 i have D-link dir 600m router and modem but my router dont have pppoe connetion how can i use wifi over my d link 600M.
firmware version 3.03 i have.


----------



## baiju (Aug 12, 2015)

Which modem are you using? D-Link DIR 600M is router only. PPPoE seeting is there in the router settings page, but still you will need a modem.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Me and my friend needed a BB connection. So we got the land-line first. Now for the BB, the lineman *told me to buy a router of TYPE 2* (wut). What is this type 2 and plz *recommend me a good router on Flipkart* .
> 
> 
> *NO BUDGET LIMITATION.*
> ...



Is there a plan you get 4 Mbps till 30 GB and 2 Mbps after FUP for ₹2799 why did you take that of instead of this plan

Source: BSNL broadband

I'm using D-link DSL 2750U as my modem router for bsnl BB and it is good


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Is there a plan you get 4 Mbps till 30 GB and 2 Mbps after FUP for ₹2799 why did you take that of instead of this plan
> 
> Source: BSNL broadband
> 
> I'm using D-link DSL 2750U as my modem router for bsnl BB and it is good



Because of that "150 GB" probably.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 18, 2015)

Still doesnt make sense. After FUP he is getting 2 Mbps unlimited anyways... 
It doesnt matter if the Rs3k plan has 150GB  or 150TB limit..2Mbps is the max he is getting for Rs3k while 2Mbps is the minimun he is getting at Rs2.7k irrespective of FUP


----------

